# 2500 Freams????



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Bought a new rod a few days ago. A Gomoku red-handled jobbie. At 6 foot i reckon that with a bit of solar plexis flexing that it may do on my Revo in the brinnie chasing snapper. 
Am i dreamin'...... or should i ignore the on line retailers and put the hard word on my local shop -front haunt??

I am for direct negotiation regardless of reel. Negotiation starts tomorrow... help me out please :twisted:

cheers


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

oops it looks like everyone is doing the washing up or has dosed off? Yikes...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

dosed off busy workin lol

not sure I understand the question Rob you negotiating the rod or the reel


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

I think mo's have the freams for 179ish ,personally at that sort of dollars I would get a 3000 stradic fj @ mo's is 189$ and has a 6.0:1 ratio as opposed to 4.8:1(and they have similar diameter spools)which could be handy if you want to toss a slug blah blah, pulls more drag too(apparently) 4kg against 8kg,and @ that pricepoint imo is a better build.
Daiwas Ballistic is the same as the freams cepting has higher(6:1:1) gear ratio 3 more bearings but about 60$ more(of course!)
either will work fine


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Negotiating for the reel. Had considered a stradic. Am kinda hoping that my local tackle store will negotiate on price. I am planning to walk in with the rod and see which reel feels the best on the rod and then perhaps see if a bit of price negotiation is possible. In this age, shop front retailers have it a bit tough. Last time i ordered from mo's it took a while to get the goods. Perhaps my local store will negotiate. They have, stradics and freams. It'll be interesting no doubt.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Plans changed.

An unexpected driving lesson for my daughter took me to Nowra and I could not resist the special price on the Freams. At $179 and with a 20% discount on braid it was far too tempting an offer compared to direct negotiation with my local. Chickened out on negotiating with my local B and T and went with the big guys. Had considered the Stradic but it was not on special.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

..lol..on the driving lesson
the freams will work just fine..sounds like you got a fair deal, gotta be happy with that!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i have one they are very good ,but they dont come with spare spool , for the price you pay you can get a sol with a spare spool ,but saying this i really never change spools on my reals unless im land base fishing cause i can only carry one rod so i will always have one spool with braid and another with mono ( for surface lure fishing ) this way i can walk the distance and cover my fishing needs .


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

You wont be disappointed with the freams,
I can't think of a better yak based light reel in their price range, I own 2 and swear by them.
Mine have been dunked and are going strong still after a couple of seasons.

They have a much bigger spool than the Stradic and killer drag.
It will handle snapper to 20lb with ease, I've even caught gummy sharks on mine.


----------

